# Have you ever had a lure/bait that didn't catch any fish???



## ACarbone624 (Dec 27, 2007)

Have you ever had a lure/bait that didn't catch any fish???

For me I think....Rooster Tails!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 27, 2007)

Believe it or not I have never caught a fish on a brushhog, while the bass tear up baby brush hogs. Weird bass :shock: 

It feels so weird not typing on my iTouch


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2007)

I've never caught anything on a Baby Brush Hog, or the Mann's Hard Nose Lizard, but have caught some on a Zoom Lizard :-k


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 27, 2007)

3/4 of the stuff in my tackle bag.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> 3/4 of the stuff in my tackle bag.




yep, but one day....one day, that extra stuff we all have will [hopefully] catch us something


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

A swimbait


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't really think of anything. If I had to pick one that catches me the least amount of fish, I would go with the spinnerbait. I did catch small largemouth on them in my brothers pond, but the bass in there will take anything. The spinnerbait is one of the most unproductive baits in my collection.


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 27, 2007)

After thinking about it, I've yet to catch anything on a buzzbait, or lipless crank. I should probably research and get a better handle on what conditions I should be using them in.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess I would have to say one of those mondo creature baits at night! One other thing is probably a swimbait. I don't use them much but the times I did,NOTTA!!!!NUTTIN"ZILCHO.....well you get the idea! :mrgreen:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem....Maybe I haven't used them enough to know where/how they work the best. I'm still learning....and waiting for warmer weather!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 27, 2007)

i have a ton of crank baits that ive never caught fish on but they look pretty in my box LOL, but back to the rooster tail i catch a lot of muskie and pike on the big black ones with a silver spinner. im not sure what size they are.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 28, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> I have never caught a fish on a rattle trap. :? I know others use them and catch them up, maybe I am doing something wrong. Any tips, I am all ears!!



:shock: 

Rat l traps are one of my all-time most productive bass lures! Best time to use them is early spring with 45-55 deg water temps. Burn them over flats with emerging grass covering the bottom. If you're not pulling up grass or contacting cover on every cast you're not using the bait to it's full potential! You'd be surprised how many bass will hit a RT in cold water, something about that tight wiggle drives em nuts. I even caught some bass on Rat L Traps last January. Good luck!

As far as baits that haven't worked for me...the chatterbait. Haven't used it much though.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 28, 2007)

Walk-the-dog baits, I need to give them more time because top water strikes are so cool.

I've never caught anything on a dropshot rig but I haven't given it much time(yet).

I've not caught much on a traditional style jig and pig but I've done great with shakeyheads, I need to spend some serious J&P time because they definitely catch nice fish.

Case Mad Toms, smallie guys rave about them but I've never caught anything on them.


----------



## little anth (Dec 28, 2007)

topwater frogs for me. never really use them to much though.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 28, 2007)

Spinnerbaits (not talking about in-line "spinners") and Rat-L-Traps are killer around here! 
The presentation I need more confidence in is walking the dog and medium/deep diving crankbaits.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> 3/4 of the stuff in my tackle bag.



You better check your math there, GameFisher, I think it is more like four quarters of the stuff :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 29, 2007)

I have never caught anything on a dropshot rig either. I have probly only tried it 4 or 5 times, for a short amount of time. I have also caught very few bass on a rubber legged jig and pig. I do well with other types of just, just not them. Soon enough I will learn to work them correctly.


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 30, 2007)

> You better check your math there, GameFisher, I think it is more like four quarters of the stuff :lol:



You could be right, since most of the fish I catch are on YOUR lures.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

the only two baits I have in my boxes that I haven't caught a thing on are excailbur one is a fatfree fingerling and the other is a spit'n image, i blaim it on the bill dance signature on the sides of both baits. In fact i think im gonna get rid of these things.


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

slim357 said:


> the only two baits I have in my boxes that I haven't caught a thing on are excailbur one is a fatfree fingerling and the other is a spit'n image, i blaim it on the bill dance signature on the sides of both baits. In fact i think im gonna get rid of these things.




LOL, I know your kidding! The spit'n image kicks butt! I seen bill dance catch some bass on tv with it. :shock:


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 16, 2008)

I think I've caught fish on just about everything except ESQUIRED'S baits. :lol:


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 16, 2008)

Just kiddin' Dave. ha. Really though, I don't have much confidence in jig and pigs and heavier T-rigged worms. I don't feel as if I have much feel with them, although I generally fish with lighter style tackle. This year I'm gonna give em a shot on a heavier baitcaster and see how it goes.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> LOL, I know your kidding! The spit'n image kicks butt! I seen bill dance catch some bass on tv with it. :shock:


You got Bills adress handy ill send em back to him.

Oh man i just got my dancin Eels and whos pic is on the package yep already have a bad feeling


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 16, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> I don't have much confidence in jig and pigs and heavier T-rigged worms. I don't feel as if I have much feel with them, although I generally fish with lighter style tackle. This year I'm gonna give em a shot on a heavier baitcaster and see how it goes.



I'm just the opposite. I can throw big 12 inch worms all day knowing that I will catch a good many fish, but I have no confidence in smaller worms. I rarely finesse fish. I'm always using bigger baits with heavier line on a baitcaster. I guess I need to broaden my horizons.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

Bass Jigs, never caught a thing on them.


----------

